# Cargador 24v y 1.6A de motito eléctrica no carga.



## nelobe (Jun 18, 2011)

Bueno, tengo un cargador de 24v y 1.6A, que venia en un patinete electrico y servia para cargar 2 baterias de 12v 12Ah en serie (24v).

El tema es que no carga, tanto en vacio como conectado a carga, da un voltaje de 0.3v.
¿que tension deberia dar en vacio?)

El circuito tiene dos partes, la parte de 220v y la parte despues del trafo. Hasta ahi midiendo con el tester, da gran voltaje. Tambien midiendo en la 2ª parte del circuito(despues del trafo), exactamente en el transistor U1620 (creo que es anodo-catodo-anodo), da sobre unos 58v indiferentemente del anodo del que se mida.
Pienso que el fallo puede estar por la zona donde estan los 2 condensadores de 50v y 100uf.

Haber si alguien me puede hechar una mano e indicarme que componentes podrian estar mal, pues aparentemente no se ve nada quemado (a excepcion de los condensadores que haciendo pruebas, "una vez ya iba mal", se recalentaron).

Adjunto foto del circuito y componetes del cargador. *(La parte del circuito de las pistas, la imagen grande "FOTO 1", la he volteado para que coincidan con los componentes y asi tener mejor vision de como enlazan los componentes, como si los componentes fuesen colocados encima de las pistas y no el la cara posterior).*
Subo fotos de caracteristicas cargador "FOTO 3".

--------------------

*Si no tuviera solucion el cargador::*​
*Mi alternativa es utilizar un transformador de 12+0+12 para cargar las baterias, aprovechando el cable y la conexion que lleva, para no tener que desmontar cada vez y cargar las baterias una a una. Aunque ya se ha dicho como conectarlo para que de 24v, no lo tengo del todo claro. 
¿seria conectar las 2 salidas de 12v del trafo a un puente de dios recficadores y de ahi a la bateria, conectando la salida "0" al punto medio de las dos de 12v despues del puente rectificado?.Subo foto de un croquis que vi en el foro y lo remarco como pienso que es. "FOTO 5"*


Muchas gracias
Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 18, 2011)

¿es un transistor o ci el circuito regulador de salida del cargador? ¿que voltaje llega a este componente? si tienes dudas sobre los capacitores desoldadalos y verifica el voltaje.


----------



## nelobe (Jun 18, 2011)

hola jorge,

Tengo que decir que no tengo conocimientos de electronica (solo como aficionado muyyy basico).

No he entendido tu  pregunta:
*¿es un transistor o ci el circuito regulador de salida del cargador? ¿que voltaje llega a este componente?*

Podias aclararmelo para comprobarlo.

saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 18, 2011)

en la foto num1 esta junto al led y capcitores en la salida de los 24vcd 
a ese me refiero

como te sugeria desolda el capcitor que filtra la salida de este componente, fijate en el numero que tiene en este subelo o una foto estaria mejor.


----------



## nelobe (Jun 18, 2011)

Subo foto como sujerites,
¿te refieres al transistor U1620? Medicion: va alternando entre 0v y 50v (+-) independientemente del anodo que coja  (anodo-catodo-anodo).
Capacitadores:  Valor:  50v   100uf.

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 18, 2011)

lo mas probable es que este dañado el capacitor que señalas, cambialo y prueba el voltaje


----------



## nelobe (Jun 18, 2011)

Vale, el lunes compraré los capacitadores y los cambiaré.

Los capacitadores, conectado el transformador a la luz dan esta medida:
el de la izquierda (en la foto post #5): entre 0v y 55v.
el de la derecha (en la foto post #5): entre 0v y 1.30v.
¿serian medidas normales?

a parte de de los capacitadores, ¿habria algo mas que pudiera ser? (por aprovechar el viaje y comprar los componentes.

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 18, 2011)

al ver la nomenclatura de este dispositivo u1620, baje el datasheet; es un diodo rectificador con dos salidas segun describe el datasheet

probablemente sea que al estar dañado el capacitor no filtre adecuadamente y se abata el vltaje cd, verifica si una de las terminales del u1620 va a este capacitor, si es asi es probable que esea sea la falla, por si las moscas, cambia el otro tambien.


----------



## nelobe (Jun 18, 2011)

gracias jorge, lo he visto pero me he quedado igual.
Yo encontre uno parecido, no se si son lo mismo(subo en pdf).

¿que funcion tiene el u1620?

saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 18, 2011)

es un diodo doble rectificador ultrarapido, por el tipo de fuente, que es conmutada, esto es en pocas palabras, la fuente trabaja a una frecuencia muy alta entre 20 a 80 o mas khz por segundo, por lo cual necesita este tipo de diodo.


----------



## nelobe (Jun 18, 2011)

jorge, te comento:

el capacitador que no lleva la etiqueta (el de la derecha), ese enlaza directo con el U1620 en la patilla nº2 (+ capacitador) y el (- del capacitador) al negativo del trafo.

el capacitador de la Izquierda (el que tiene etiqueta), ese llega tambien a la pata nº2 del U1620, pero antes hace de puente una pieza (que creo que es un inductor).

Cambiare los dos por si acaso el lunes, que podré ir a comprarlos.

Una vez cambiados los capacitadores...¿que voltaje deberia dar a la salida de 24v en vacio? ¿22v?

Saludos.


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 18, 2011)

en los datos del cargador en la foto del primer post la tercera, muestra la caracteristicas del cargador


----------



## nelobe (Jun 18, 2011)

si, ya lo he visto, entonces segun las caracteristicas, en vacio, sin carga conectada, debe de dar  ¿29.5 ó 27.5?, 
pues tengo un cargador de 12v de bateria de coche, que en vacio da sobre 10v y por eso preguntaba sobre lo que debe medir mas ó menos en vacio.
Los 29.5v pensaba que es el voltaje de carga y los 27.5v el voltaj de flotacion (segun pone en las caracteristicas).

Saludos


----------



## jorge morales (Jun 20, 2011)

por lo que tu comentas y a mi parecer el voltaje en vacio o sin carga es de 29.5vcd y con carga o sea con la bateria conectada de 27.5vcd.


----------



## nelobe (Jun 20, 2011)

Mira...
no he podido ir a comprar aun los capacitadores, pero... tengo unos en casa:
1- de 400v   3.3uf
2- de 350v   2.7uf

si los coloco, supongo que no será igual,,, pero me podrian indicar si el tema va por ahi???

saludos


----------

